# Integer zu Hexadezimal konvertieren



## Tempelbauer (22. Jul 2008)

hi

ich fand bereits die statische Methode Integer.toHexString(). Ist ganz praktisch,
ABER ich will eine Zahl aus [0,255] zu einer Hexadezimalen Zahl machen. Damit man das ganze auch wieder Rückrechnen kann, muss jede HexZahl am ende die Länge 2 haben, also z.b. 

dec --> hex
16 --> 10
255 --> FF
7 --> 07

und in letzeren Beispiel liegt der Hund begraben: die Methode konvertiert ohne führende 0 (logisch, woher soll die auch wissen, das ich ne führende 0 will). wie löse ich das problem am effizientesten?

gut, ich könnte bei jeder konvertierten zahl die länge abfragen und ne 0 dran hängen. aber ich wills vermeiden wenns ne schnellere und sauberere möglichkeit gibt. denn die anzahl dieser daten die ich konvertieren will können ziemlich viele werden. ich achte deshalb stark drauf um mein code nicht unnütz aufzublähen


jm ne bessere idee?


danke


----------



## SlaterB (22. Jul 2008)

wieso aufblähen? du schreibst dir ne Operation 
toZweierHexString(),
die das macht, dann funktioniert das, egal ob du es 1x oder 1000x aufrufst,
an einer oder zehn Stellen im Programm, was könnte sich da aufblähen?


----------



## musiKk (22. Jul 2008)

```
System.out.printf("%02X", 10);
```
gibt "0A" aus.


----------



## SchonWiederFred (23. Jul 2008)

Was ist denn überhaupt der Kontext, was willst Du mit den Hex-Strings machen?

Ich würde ganz auf Strings verzichten und so vorgehen:


```
private static final char[] hex = {
	'0', '1', '2', '3', '4', '5', '6', '7', 
	'8', '9', 'A', 'B', 'C', 'D', 'E', 'F'};

public static void main(String[] args)
{
	int i = 254;
	char a = hex[i >>> 4];
	char b = hex[i & 15];
	System.out.print(a);
	System.out.print(b);
}
```


----------



## Marco13 (23. Jul 2008)

Nur als kleiner Hinweis: Wenn du dann einen String hast wie "08", musst du bei Integer.parseInt aufpassen: Durch die führende 0 wird er, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, als Oktalzahl interpretiert, und schmeißt eine NumberFormatException (musst du mal genauer prüfen)


----------



## SchonWiederFred (23. Jul 2008)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Durch die führende 0 wird er, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, als Oktalzahl interpretiert


Du verwechselst den lexikalischen Scanner des Java Compilers mit Integer.parseInt.


```
int k = Integer.parseInt("08", 16);
System.out.println(k);
```

Funktioniert einwandfrei und liefert 8 als Ergebnis.


----------



## SchonWiederFred (23. Jul 2008)

Ach so, wenn man die von mir vorgeschlagene Methode verwendet, um aus einem Integer zwei Zeichen zu machen, muss man ja auch irgendwie wieder zurückrechnen können:


```
// int -> hex
int i = 254;
char a = hex[i >>> 4];
char b = hex[i & 15];

// hex -> int
int k = Character.digit(a, 16) << 4 | Character.digit(b, 16);
```


----------

